# Speaking of wasabi...........



## SpikeC (Oct 11, 2011)

I just read this in the local paper:

http://www.oregonlive.com/foodday/index.ssf/2011/10/real_wasabi.html


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 11, 2011)

Spike, you go get some, you mail it to me. I pay you.

Not kidding. I never kid about real wasabi.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 11, 2011)

I could do that. Or,

http://frogeyeswasabi.com/Updates.html


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 11, 2011)

OMG. Thank you.

I will get one, and let my wife try. If she likes it, I will sell some things, and place a standing order.


----------



## obtuse (Oct 11, 2011)

I was able to find fresh wasabi, when in season, at marukai market in Honolulu. If any of you are there and interested.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 11, 2011)

If you are a good costumer, sometimes you can get the sushi chefs to pull out the real stuff. I find it has a lot stronger first hit :eek2: (sort of like Chines mustard) but goes away almost instantly:happymug:.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 11, 2011)

That's the last straw. I'm moving back to PDX.


----------

